# 2012 Chevy Cruze Mystery Noise



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

adyer4251 said:


> This is the noise my 2012 makes when I shut off the engine or when the engine is running but at complete stop. Per GM - dealer if there is no warning light on, there is no problem. The noise per GM is normal. bonus noise: ticking. result of recall removal of center of heat shield. There is a burning smell that the dealer says is my brakes. There is no problem with the brakes of course, they just need something to blame it on. But do not worry... there is nothing wrong with your brand new Chevy Cruze!
> 
> any ideas? hopefully video will upload. :angry:
> 
> [video]https://fbcdn-vthumb-a.akamaihd.net/hvthumb-ak-prn1/574225_10151018570837417_10151018569402417_62938_2 60_t.jpg[/video]


Nope no video.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There are plenty of threads that already exist on phantom noises. Just pick one. And if it's brand, brand new. It's going to smell. My second Cruze has 500 miles on it and it still smells of new car burn off just like all of the 17 other new cars I've owned. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

on my 1st cruze the brakes smelled very hot for about 500. my 2nd one didnt have this smell. you can always try another dealer as well, it can be a bigg difference!!


----------

